# what are your most recent martial arts purchases?



## ikenpo (Jan 1, 2003)

Mine are a new pair of wrestling shoes and a dull folder training knife from iisports on EBay.

My soon to be purchases include some escrima sticks for my group to train with, some additional focus mitts/thai pads maybe and maybe some mats for my training area. The mats are the big wish. Swain are the best, also the most expensive. 


jb

p.s. I didn't include a 10 fighting stars magazines I just got that surprisingly include several Ed Parker articles, a couple of surprise articles on JT Wills (who was in Battlestar Galactica to my surprise),a Jim Kelly article and an old a clifford stewart article. Also has William Shatner from star trak talking about his training in Kenpo with Tom Bleecker.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 1, 2003)

A heavy bag, and Mr Whitson's counterpoint video.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 2, 2003)

Otomix new martial arts shoes, little higher top on them, looks more like a wrestling shoe, but allows for pivoting.

-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 2, 2003)

An outfit from "Fist", so my students may pummel me, and a tape on joint locks. But I'm confused on the tape, which is the best one to get???


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2003)

Kenpo 201 - Lee Wedlake


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Kenpo 201 - Lee Wedlake *



I thought that was a book?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2003)

I thought the title was  your most recent martial arts purchases.

Mine happened to be a book. Doesn't that count?


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought the title was  your most recent martial arts purchases.
> 
> Mine happened to be a book. Doesn't that count? *



sure does...what did you think of it?

jb:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *An outfit from "Fist", so my students may pummel me, and a tape on joint locks. But I'm confused on the tape, which is the best one to get??? *



Depends on what your looking for exactly...

The lock flow tapes that I've seen include..

-Larry Hartsell's Entering to trapping to grappling
-James Keating's Lock Flow tape is not bad $30
-Kelly Worden does a lot of joint lock stuff on DTL (destroy, trap,lock)
-Also anything with Wally Jay or Remey Presas is filled with joint locks...that vertical wrist lock from Presas is the bomb..

Right off the cuff that's what I can think of...

Mr. Duffy has a good little lock flow set he got from his years in the NCKKA that may have some Hartsell roots...(check out nckka.org ,you can see the first 9 online, the last 3 aren't done yet it looks like) It is broken down in threes so you'll have to look at each section on a different belt rank, but you can get the idea of what they are doing.

Good luck, jb:asian:


----------



## shotman (Jan 2, 2003)

Hand wraps  to use instead of gloves for my heavy bag traing:asian:


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2003)

Two tapes:

Great Grandmaster Ed Parker teaching Concepts of Motion Parts 1&2

PAVEL TSATSOULINE Relax Into Stretch Video


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *sure does...what did you think of it?
> 
> jb:asian: *




I like it alot. A good informative book on the general breakdown of the dictionary forms.


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 2, 2003)

A new gi, mouthpiece, and "zen in the martial arts" most resent!


----------



## rachel (Jan 2, 2003)

I got myself a heavy bag for christmas. My daughters playroom is a dojo now with mirrors,etc so we can practice between classes.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 2, 2003)

a benchmade tanto style automatic folder


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 3, 2003)

The other day I ordered Vladimir Vasiliev "Espcapes from Holds" video from TRS-Direct.com.

I attended a Systema class in NYC (www.Fighthouse.com) a few weeks ago and was impressed on how I was getting my butt kicked, so I decided to invest a few dollars to learn more about Systema.

Peace,


----------



## cdhall (Jan 3, 2003)

Some stuff for State (althougth I did not go)
-Foam shin and instep guards (used to use them a decade ago)
-Two new mouthpieces (the old ones were, well, old)

I'm getting my Gi altered and repaired next and I may also buy a new one.

My gear bag also broke so I'll fix the strap when I get my Gi fixed or I'll buy a new one but that is a low priority.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

I 've ordered my "Fist Gear!" I'm invincible now!:samurai:


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I 've ordered my "Fist Gear!" I'm invincible now!:samurai: *



and broke...

jb


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *and broke...
> 
> jb *



Not a chance, good ole Teachers Credit Union!  Now, they own me once again!


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jan 4, 2003)

Just last month i payed for my orange belt  and i moved a level higher on Deathtrap's scale of leathelness! :ninja:

 Oh and a while ago i bought some gloves that im not sure ill ever use after deciding not to compete at tournaments anymore.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 4, 2003)

Well, let's see most recently...

A medium size plaque/poster listing the tenets of Takwondo in Korean script.

An Adidas Adi-Champ dobok.

A book on Taekwondo poomse.


----------



## bart (Jan 4, 2003)

Two brand new unlaquered eskrima sticks for sparring and a bottle of Gatorade


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 4, 2003)

Two dumbbells


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 4, 2003)

A partridge in a pair tree.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *A partridge in a pair tree.
> *




ROFL!  Good one!


----------

